# frozen vegetables



## zof (Apr 23, 2010)

I would like to supplement my Otos feeding with vegetables but I find it hard to keep fresh vegetables so I was wondering will they and the other fish will eat and is it ok to feed frozen vegetables that have been thawed? Such as say spinach?

Has anyone tried this before? are there any chemicals they add that would harm the fish?

Also how much vegetable material should you feed the fish? Will they regulate themselves? Or should you put no more then what they can eat in a quick time, that is if they actually go for it. I've been trying cucumber but I've only been able to get 1 fish to nibble on it for a short time and saw one of my otos on it for a few minutes other then that none of them touched it. Well of except of course a baby snail I have isolated that tagged along with the fish.


----------



## iamntbatman (Jan 3, 2008)

Frozen vegetables are just fine. Usually you have to weigh them down somehow or blanch them to get them to sink. You can try all sorts of vegetables but anything green will usually get munched on by any fish that like veggies.


----------



## rsn48 (Nov 26, 2009)

I just bought this cheap little gizmo called the "Screwcumber;" comes in a twin pack (2 of em). It is made of "marine grade stainless Steel" and is a "Tropical Aquarium Vegetable Holder." Basically I am using it with zucchini for my Otto's; you just screw this doohickey in and the zucchini is held down - Otto's really like zucchini.

I took this from a web site, glad I looked it up, I was forgetting to wash the zucchini, anyways you can freeze your left over zucchini - cut it up into portions and freeze:

" No matter how many different ways you fix zucchini, it's nearly impossible to use it all if you have a generous crop. You have three alternatives. You can give it away, you can sell it, or you can freeze it and use it throughout the year. No matter what recipe you have for your zucchini, it's extremely simple to freeze it for later use. Always wash your zucchini to ensure that no insecticide or dirty residue is left."


----------



## zof (Apr 23, 2010)

Good to hear, I've been trying cucumber but no one really is to hot on it, and it took me a while to figure out how to get it to the bottom of the tank. Eventually I found a heavy plastic tube that was left over from my prefilter tied the cucumber down with fishing line and put it in, oh then tied anther fishing line to it and put it on the out side of my tank so I dont have to get my arms wet. 

I think I will just keep buying fresh veggies and freeze pieces of them for further use... anyone of how much of veggies? Or any size ok as long as they dont gorge on it?


----------



## iamntbatman (Jan 3, 2008)

Well, I wouldn't leave any in there for more than 12 hours or so as it will start to decay and pollute your tank. After a few feedings I think you'll get an idea of how much your fish are capable of eating.


----------



## zof (Apr 23, 2010)

Thanks for all the info


----------

